# 1950's Allen Bradley Motor Controller



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

The Bulldog main service is dated 1957


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Dronia, are you guys tearing all this stuff out at this factory?!? I would be making trips to The $crap yard on a daily basis!!!! I LOVE remodels simply for the fact that tearing out all the old panels, wire, and transformers pays out like a big dog! 

AIN'T NOTHING LIKE GETTING PAID AND GETTING PAID. :thumbup:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

MHElectric said:


> Dronia, are you guys tearing all this stuff out at this factory?!? I would be making trips to The $crap yard on a daily basis!!!! I LOVE remodels simply for the fact that tearing out all the old panels, wire, and transformers pays out like a big dog!
> 
> AIN'T NOTHING LIKE GETTING PAID AND GETTING PAID. :thumbup:


We are installing new controls and distribution to a huge incinerator that reduces emissions from adhesive product manufacturing. 6 initial burners for nox emissions that feed into another for Vox emissions :blink:
I'll post more pictures as it goes on.

I don't think I can take anything at these plants, already asked.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

That's a pretty cool looking job man, I can see why you working crazy h

```

```
ours.

Too bad about the scrap, im remodeling an old healthcare facility, and let me tell you :whistling2:.......there's more scrap wire and metal getting pulled out of this place than you would believe. You've got to grab it quick cause 30 other monkeys are all sitting there drooling over it.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

....love the old Bulldog stuff!








~CS~


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Bulldog


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

What is that materal that you used to attach to the roof, instead of the truss?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

CADPoint said:


> What is that materal that you used to attach to the roof, instead of the truss?


The Trapeze ? It's 1/2" rod with an L bracket to the Truss with a 1/2 " drywall screw


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Sammys are your friend


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

3/8 or 1/2" x 3" lags

That's 2- 1 1/2, 2- 1 1/4, 3- 1", 3-3/4" GRC !


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

walkerj said:


> Sammys are your friend


What size rod is that for ? It looks too light weight. Also we are installing Rigid


----------

